# ski shoes fot jets and magnatractions?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 

Is there any pickup "ski" shoes or things like that, for tjets ? 

i'm using JL tjet standard pickup shoes, but on some tuned tjets I saw on internet, it seems that serious racers use ski-type pickup shoes. Is it a aftermarket part, or a modified regular shoe ? 



If it is an aftermarket part, where can I buy it (the shop has to accept international shipping to France) ? and is there any for xtractions too ? 


thanks, 


dimitri


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

BSRT makes a 502 ski shoe


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

BSRT don't make 502 full ski shoes anymore for T-Jets.

But these SLOTTECH Pro half ski shoes are pretty nice,
because they have a narrow slot in the front and run true on the track rails.

*SLOTTECH* http://slottech.net/








__________________


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Dimitri, BSRT still has the 502 "Ski" shoes for t-jets. It is the 504's that he no longer has, other than silver plate and gold plate.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The last 502 ski shoes I got from BSRT didn't look like these with the step in them.










They looked like a flat Magnatraction shoe with a tit on them for the spring,
and when I bent them up in the back to run flat they came unhooked easy.

They weren't the same as the old 502G & 502S ski shoes.

__________________


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for your answers. So if I understand correctly, there is two diferent ski shoes availables : 

brst 502 : 










slottech :











Am I right ?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Wizzard makes nice pick up shoes for T-Jets that I use a lot.
E82 & the new silver E83.

They're .020 thick instead of like the others that are .010.
They're wider so the sides of the shoes won't hang up on the edge of the track rails in a turn.
And have a short travel so they cut the power before the guide pin hops out,
accelerating out of a turn.

*Wizzard High Performance Inc.* http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm









__________________


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot. What I 'm searching for, is pickup shoes allowing me to drift a little more than the standard JL ones, in fact.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Model Motoring still sells the original style t-jet ski pickup shoes on their site. I can't compare to the JL ones, or others above, but it should allow drift in the turns like an original t-jet. 

http://www.modelmho.com/access.html


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Wizzard now has an updated design for their wide shoe. It is thinner so that the little pickup shoe spring can control it better (less pickup shoe mass bouncing around) as you drift around the track. Go for the newer, thinner Wizzard shoes. They will be the best ones for drifting.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think JL ones are quite the same shape. 

I already can drift it, but I would be happy to drift just a little more. On afx-type cars, we add ski shoes for that, so I imagined that in Tjet racing, we did the same.


thanks

edit : thank you thomas, I think I'll go on that wizzards ones. For springs, I use JL ones too. Is there (for the average joe, who will never make tjet competitions, but want good cars) a real major improvement to buy wizard ones too ?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

SuperFist said:


> The last 502 ski shoes I got from BSRT didn't look like these with the step in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dude, if they did not look like those in your pic, they were not 502's. Sounds like they sent you the old AFX ski shoes! Gary GOTCHA!!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

demether said:


> I think JL ones are quite the same shape.


JL X-Traction shoes are similar in width at the contact patch. The Wizzard shoes carry that width all the way back to the hook. And Wizzard shoes are made of a better conductor than the JL shoes. Both will work well.



> I already can drift it, but I would be happy to drift just a little more. On afx-type cars, we add ski shoes for that, so I imagined that in Tjet racing, we did the same.


You are quite right. 




> thanks
> 
> edit : thank you thomas, I think I'll go on that wizzards ones. For springs, I use JL ones too. Is there (for the average joe, who will never make tjet competitions, but want good cars) a real major improvement to buy wizard ones too ?


All springs are close, but yet different. I believe that the strongest ones out there currently are from Dr. Oogan. Part # 00-171.

www.freewebs.com/oogan

Have fun and enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you again for your complete answer 


edit : BTW, a little video sample of my firsts (in fact, I tried to tune tjets before, but never with brass pans) steps in tjet tuning (JL tjet, polished gears, xtraction rims, part's pig silicone afx orings on front, aj's on rear tires, brasspan, everything else is stock), under 14volt 8amp : 







The car handles great, even it's difficult to use the camera and drive in the same time. the max speed is quite good too. 

Of course, nothing really impressive for the tjets specialists here...but a good step for the french newbie I am !


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Moving pictures...*

Nice vid... 

But I must say that my eyesight is so poor that I was not able to pick out the body style. :jest:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well.... they got me too...lol*



partspig said:


> Well dude... Sounds like they GOTCHA!!!


I bought some of these faux-jet shoes myself. Fella sold 'em to me at a Beer's show when my normal supplier didn't have the 502's on hand. They were carded in a small blister pack and *were* marked as BSRT ski shoes for tjets... but actually they were quite useless for my tjets. I sent 'em to Bill for his Model Murdering customs. Definitely marked tjet, but actually they are AFX. 

Demether... Wizz shoes will be dandy... but don't sell the BSRT 502's short. Great performance on my layout... plenty of swingin and sliding to be had on the NOS tjet platform. Not sure how they'll do with JL or AW horsepower cause I don't mess with those brands *at* *all*. Maybe before you load up on any one style or brand though...Why not try a few different ones on yer home track?? Everybody's track is different and what works good on one style layout may not be what *you* are looking for. I did just that earlier this year. :thumbsup:

nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> I bought some of these faux-jet shoes myself. Fella sold 'em to me at a Beer's show when my normal supplier didn't have the 502's on hand. They were carded in a small blister pack and *were* marked as BSRT ski shoes for tjets... but actually they were quite useless for my tjets. I sent 'em to Bill for his Model Murdering customs. Definitely marked tjet, but actually they are AFX.
> 
> Demether... Wizz shoes will be dandy... but don't sell the BSRT 502's short. Great performance on my layout... plenty of swingin and sliding to be had on the NOS tjet platform. Not sure how they'll do with JL or AW horsepower cause I don't mess with those brands *at* *all*. Maybe before you load up on any one style or brand though...Why not try a few different ones on yer home track?? Everybody's track is different and what works good on one style layout may not be what *you* are looking for. I did just that earlier this year. :thumbsup:
> 
> nd


Just fer the record...These "shoes marked t-jet were AFX" work great...if you makem' fit! LOL!

You'll have to tighten the shoe hook by rolling it around so it will bite in the hanger plate. Ya gotta slice the spring indexing pin off flush with the chassis bottom and use an AFX or shortened T-jet spring, otherwise they will bind. Lastly I take the toe out of the footprint with a slight upward roll at the front hanger window...so they skim properly rather than plow.

I prefer them to the stepped BSRT type shoe with the weird hook that allows all that goofus slop at the hanger plate. The bonus is that they are already restricted because the AFX front window is shorter...and of course the fact that I only need to stock one type of shoe for all my lowered T-jet customs and AFX cars.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow...many diferent advises. I will follow TJD I think, and try several samples to make my choice.

Thanks again.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

cmon man your eyes arent that bad that was a puegeot at warp speed!!! what a nice long back stretch!! turn up the voltage and letem rip.very cool youre able to operate a cam and drive,good multitasking there d.


----------

